# Happy B-day Solar_plasma



## kurtak (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's wishing you a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY Solar_plasma :!: 

Thanks for all you do to help make this forum the great place it is - I enjoy every one of your postings

Kurt


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday, friend!

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 17, 2015)

Happy birthday! 8) 

Göran


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 17, 2015)

Happy, but very happy, birthday!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2015)

Have a Guinness!


----------



## butcher (Feb 17, 2015)

Solar plasma, Hope you have a great day on your birthday, your another year older, and a lot wiser.


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 17, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 17, 2015)

Have a safe and Happy Birthday. And many more in the future


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday Björn!

Dave


----------



## Geo (Feb 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday Teacher!!


----------



## Pantherlikher (Feb 17, 2015)

Hope we share many more years and watch Birthdays pass with happiness.

Scott


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you all, my friends! I have had a marvelous birthday and it made me very happy to see your wishes! May all your days be as marvelous, as mine has been yesterday!


----------



## artart47 (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday!

artart47


----------



## Shark (Feb 18, 2015)

Glad to hear it was a good day, may you have many more.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 19, 2015)

Late to the party but Happy Birthday Sir!


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 19, 2015)

Pat, better late then never eheh.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 19, 2015)

Belated happy birthday wishes, Björn.

Jason


----------

